# 2001 silverado 2500 hd



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Get someone with a code reader (and knows how to use it) to read the codes for you. They will then have a good idea of what is causing it.


----------



## kenkan (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks I just havent found anyone with a code reader yet.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Alex, I'll take ...Bad Fuel Pumps for $500 please


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

kenkan said:


> Thanks I just havent found anyone with a code reader yet.


Loan code reader from a parts store. It's free. 
You asking a question that is impossible to answer. You need oxygen, fuel, spark, and right timing for car to start. Any one of those missing and will be no start. 










This is a starting point, pun intended.
http://www.ifitjams.com/starting.htm

Pul a plug out ans smell it. If it smells of gas - you have fuel.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The two boxes of interest on the chart are "Mechanical distributor - NO" and "Fuel Injection - YES"

Pulling a plug to smell for gas doesn't always work with these engines. The computer won't inject gas unless it thinks the engine will start, so a major malfunction in the ignition shuts off the gas. 
Conversely, fuel problems can shut down spark.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Not to start an argument, but I'd like to see some reference to *"computer won't inject gas unless it thinks the engine will start".*
Little do I know, but spark follows *AFTER fuel was injected and compressed.* Unless computer has fortune telling feature built in, which I doubt, as I had 2000 Silverado and it ain't that smart.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

how many miles on it ....or should i say on fuel pump...I have had 6 silverados all with over 100,000 miles ..5 needed fuel pumps... cranking but would not start???????? ben sr


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you hear the pump hum when you turn the key to ON (just before START position)? Pounding on the bottom of the fuel tank can sometimes get the fuel pump to start one more time.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, first thing you need to do is get a fuel pressure tester and hook it up to the fuel rail connector. If no fuel pressure, then check the relay but more likely it is the pump.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You don't hear pump humm in Silverado. It's too far back and down yonder. 
He needs to run diagnostic according to flow chart. If that is done, he will either know what's not working or, will proceed to chasing other venues. Not every Silverado has bad pump. Mine didn't all the way through 148 000 miles, when I sold it. 
Easiest is to pul plug out, clean and wipe dry, put it back in, crank engine, and pull plug out. If it does smell of gas - or is fouled with gas - that takes care of this question. If it does not - disconnect fuel line from fuel rail and check if gas is coming out. If it is - there is fuel regulator on that rail, that sometimes goes bad. If regulator is fine, and gas gets to injectors and it's still no start - under good spark condition - it's timing. But timing is ECM controlled via timing chain. So, if it's good spark and fuel is there - it's ECM. 
If by any chance security light is flashing continuously - it's BCM acting up and locking fuel supply and ignition.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuel pump hums and whether plugs seem wet or not... that's all just guesswork. Get one of these or similar so you can really figure out what is happening on the fuel side. And even if the gauge reads some fuel pressure, it may not be enough. Make sure to compare it to the spec for your vehicle. I am not sure which motor and FI system you have but some GM CPI (spider injector) motors operate at high fuel pressures and a weak failing pump sometimes will not put out enough pressure to start, even though it seems to be working. 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/anm-cp7818?seid=srese1&gclid=CO-T7JvF_boCFU7xOgodOEAA0w


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Boss's son in law just had to do a fuel pump in a Silverado of this approximate vintage. Take your engine cover off and look for a green cap on the top of the intake manifold, driver's side. You'll see a valve core in it, like on a tire. With the key on, press the core with a small screwdriver. If it doesn't squirt fuel out (and I bet it won't), you have no fuel pressure, and the pump is likely bad.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am going to guess fuel pump as well. 

Fun little project to drop the tank.


----------



## Lotek (Apr 24, 2013)

Mort said:


> Boss's son in law just had to do a fuel pump in a Silverado of this approximate vintage. Take your engine cover off and look for a green cap on the top of the intake manifold, driver's side. You'll see a valve core in it, like on a tire. With the key on, press the core with a small screwdriver. If it doesn't squirt fuel out (and I bet it won't), you have no fuel pressure, and the pump is likely bad.


Ummm, if you get fuel out of the evap port (green cap) I would really be surprised...

Fuel pressure test port is on the right side of the intake, on the crossover pipe to the fuel rail. While the fuel pump is the usual suspect, there are also sensors, ground wires, anti theft system faults, fuseblock and/or relay faults, etc, etc, etc....An ounce of proper diagnosis is worth 10 pounds of "spin the wheel of parts."


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

Spray some starting fluid in any opening of the intake and crank the engine. If it starts and shuts off, bad fuel pump. If it doesn't start, no spark from spark plugs


----------

